

The End Of The Road For Web Services - colinprince
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2010/11/the-end-of-the-road-for-web-services/index.htm

======
metageek
Misleading title. This is actually about the end of a consortium which
produced an inefficient set of standards for Web services, and called their
standards "Web Services".

~~~
kbutler
Sounds like you only read the under-headline summary.

The article goes on to predict that the end of the consortium indicates the
WS-I standards are unlikely to be enhanced going forward, basically stating
that REST has won.

kb

~~~
metageek
And REST is a way of building Web services.

------
Powerscroft
Good headline - made me read and made a good point

------
y0ghur7_xxx
I think its particularly sad that the focus of various news sites is on the
demise of WS-I, and not the fact that the long awaited BP 1.2 and 2.0 are
finally final.

